# Ice Dispenser will not stop running



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ts03sr5 said:


> Kenmore Fridge Model # 25351622101
> 
> After replacing broken ice and water dispenser


 
what exactly did you replace?


----------



## ts03sr5 (Sep 24, 2011)

I replaced the Ice dispenser and water dispenser only and that's it however I had to take a part the front cover and it's connection to the bother board.

when I reconnected the wire to put the front cover that's when the ice dispenser turned on before I can even finish putting all the screws in.

Ice Switch was not even engaged so somewhere the disconnection is not there until the switch is on. 

Hope this makes sense.

Thanks,


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ts03sr5 said:


> I replaced the Ice dispenser and water dispenser only


lost me already. what is that? either post the part numbers or the correct description.


----------



## ts03sr5 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry for the confusing description.
OK. let me try again.

I replaced the ice dispenser actuator(part #241682201) and water dispenser actuator (part#241682101).

Replacing these parts I had to unhook the wire that comes out of the power board (part#*5304421827) to *control board (part #*5304426003R).

After replacing both actuators and when I hook the wire connector back into the control board the ice dispenser was on and I had to unhook the connector. Since then I could not hook the wire connector back on as the ice dispenser will not turn off. 

Hope this makes more sense now...

Thanks again.


*


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

makes much more sense now, I would look at the micro switch for the ice dispenser. You either jammed in on or it may be bad. Really don't see anything else you might have done, since the connectors on the board will only go on one way.


----------



## ts03sr5 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
I checked the micro switch and the little button where it pushes in by the lever. It looks normal and I am able to push in and out and it's not sticky at all.

Also for testing I disconnected two wire clip attached to the micro switch and when I reconnected the face plate board the ice dispenser was still running without any wires connected to the micro switch.

How is that possible? I am thinking that the micro switch works as a switch that connects the power but without any wires connected to the micro switch, the ice dispenser is still running.????
Any ideas? 

At this time I will be happy if can just have water dispenser working and if there is a way to disable ice dispenser.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I think you need to step back and review everything you did. what you took apart, what wires went where, etc.. if it all worked before you replaced the actuators but does not work now, what did you do differently during reassembly?


----------



## ts03sr5 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi,
I have disassembled step by step and assemble back and I didn't touch any wires as they are pretty tight together.

1. take the face plate off.
2. unhook the wire connector to the face plate off.
3. Unscrew 3 screws holding dispenser main unit.
4. unhook the main wire connector on the side of the main unit.
5. unscrew the two small screw holding the actuator down.
6. Replace the actuator.
7. Installed back ward.

I have done this so much I can do it with my eyes closed.

does anyone know which wire maybe the ice dispenser or does anyone have wire diagram to indicate the ice dispenser?

Water/Ice Dispenser still out of service and it is pain.....

thanks,


----------



## ts03sr5 (Sep 24, 2011)

I just removed the micro switch and hooked it back up and the ice dispenser is still running... So guess it's not the micro switch.
what else can it make the ice dispenser running. Is there a switch in the freezer that can be the culprit and not the dispenser unit?

Thanks,


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

at this point I would need to see the wiring diagram to be of any more help. Since its a Sears unit it is unavailable on line anywheres. Did you look for yours? If you can find it and post it here maybe we can help more, otherwise good luck


----------

